# The Battle of Bedtimes: Exploring Couples with Different Sleep Habits



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

​




> Sleep "experts" have long debated whether being an early bird or a night owl helps make a person more successful or productive throughout the day, and even if the saying suggests fortune favors the early risers, that opinion may not hold up. In reality, research shows what time you go to bed and what time you wake up could be preprogrammed into your genetic makeup.
> 
> Marching to the beat of your own bedtime drum is one thing, but what do you do when your sleep schedule doesn't fully line up with your significant other's? Getting up before your partner and needing to tiptoe around the room to avoid waking them or needing to slide into bed at night without disturbing their sleep isn't just tricky business, it can be a serious cramp in your relationship.
> 
> So how much does your sleep schedule affect the quality of your relationship? To find out, we polled over 1,000 people to learn more about their evening rituals and why they didn't necessarily go to sleep together. Want to know whether you should start listing your bedtime in your dating profile? Read on to learn more.



To Read more about: The Battle of Bedtimes: Exploring Couples with Different Sleep Habits, go to thesleepjudge.com


----------

